# I'm building a kontiki!



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is interested but I have been fishing the HBSP pawleys every summer for 15 years. Never really catch quality fish during the summer months so I'm getting creative. I'm building a kontiki to haul my lines out up to 600 yards. I just started the floating part. Its made from 3/16 plywood reinforced with fiberglass. For a motor I'm using a 30lbs thrust trolling motor and power wheels deep cycle batteries. The steering will be on an rc servo with a rudder. The steering is just to keep the tracking straight. Retrieval will be a line attached to a large hand cranked spool. Oh yea the lines will be dropped by using adjustable magnetic down rigger clips...l will post pics as thing progress if there is enough interest.

I will be down July 7 so it will be finished prior to that.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

tuned in


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

You got to post some pics of your invention when completed !!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

what size will this be ?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

This has got to be a joke. I'm going to file this in the same file with grunting into a PVC pipe


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kayak?


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

No not a joke. They use them in new Zealand. However this project has been put on hold until I hear back from SC Division of wildlife on the legality. I'm buying a kayak also.


----------



## Chet2011 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's the route I'm taking. Maybe this weekend, want to try it on Sunday.


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

rabbitdog2 said:


> This has got to be a joke. I'm going to file this in the same file with grunting into a PVC pipe


I know it sounds F-ing crazy but they work really well. In my mind a lot less crazy than using an air cannon to heave bait and weight. I have an engineering background and tend to overcomplicate things at times... 

Anyway who needs to grunt into a tube I made an underwater speaker system that reproduces sounds of baitfish in distress.... Haha jk of course...


----------



## SeahorsePhil (Mar 18, 2014)

How did the Kontiki project go.
What was the legal situation.


----------

